# Louisiana Limits Flounder Run is Over (Texas)



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes, tonight at midnight the flounder run will be OVER, at least in Texas waters that is. With the daily limit at two(2) per day, fishing for flounder is not feasible!

The good news is that the flounder run just kicked off here in Louisiana. The cold front that came through on Wednesday dropped the water temperature dropped enough to start the run. And the daily limit in Louisiana is ten(10) per day and guide limits count.

Remember, next year on November 1st the flounder season will be CLOSED until mid December. For the near future there will be NO flounder run in Texas.

For updates and my Flounder Calendar, PM me your email address and I put you on my Fishing Buddies mailing list.

Let's go FLOUNDER fishing!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Maaan, Marty. You are always on 'em!


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Flounder Run is just Started*

The flounder run is in full swing on Sabine Lake.

Texas flounder limit reduction over the last few years is starting to pay dividends for flounder fishing in Louisiana.


----------

